# a first for me...........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

For the past 15 years I've been cage trapping squirrels and relocating them to a near by park area, use to shoot them but at the request of my wife I stopped, now just take them to play in the park.

This was what found it's way into the cage sometime last night,,,,,,,,,






​​
it's hide is now rolled up, placed in a plastic bag and in the freezer. I was shocked how prime the hide is, thick, thick guard hair, white skin and decent color.

The cage is one of my early cages I built for small game ( squirrels and rabbits ). The cage is 8"X8"X24" and the raccoon had a hard time turning around in it.

I suspect we will have more critters roaming the neighborhood due to a new 65 acre development just to our south. I really need to get out of this area. Within 10 miles to our south there are 3 new developments being built and 1 planned for next spring totaling a platted 7500 single family dwellings and some 100 multi-family structures. This area is really closing in on me.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Pop smoke and get out of dodge!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice catch congrats, that one is stuffed in there!!!!

great looking cage by the way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Mike, we still have a few of the bandits roaming around here on the night shift. Prime fur is kind of early for there isn't it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good catch Mike !!


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Get a motorhome and travel with me ! The wives can keep each other busy while we hunt and fish.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL he looks comfortable in there! 10 lbs in a 5 lb sack huh!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing how small of a space a raccoon can wedge itself into. I've had opossums in cages that small, but never a raccoon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice catch... I didn't know you were a cage builder, that cage looks pretty sturdy, you must have some badass squirrels around. Are you going to tan it?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Right on Mike, we still have a few of the bandits roaming around here on the night shift. Prime fur is kind of early for there isn't it.


not really, our daylight runs a little less than other location due to the mountains ranges to the west.........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks jimmy!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks PW!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Undead said:


> Get a motorhome and travel with me ! The wives can keep each other busy while we hunt and fish.


3 years 2 months and 22 days and we can talk.........lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yotehntr said:


> LOL he looks comfortable in there! 10 lbs in a 5 lb sack huh!


you got that right, had a hell of a time getting him out after the dispatch.......Oh I forgot to mention the SOB was covered with fleas, I've caught a lot of raccoon years ago and don't remember seeing one with fleas that bad......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice catch... I didn't know you were a cage builder, that cage looks pretty sturdy, you must have some badass squirrels around. Are you going to tan it?


Thanks AZ, I started building cages for myself in 1974 before they were very popular. Did a lot of critter removal in several small towns in southern Iowa in the mid to late 1970's. If I could get my back straightened out I'm going to build some larger cages on a design I've been working on for a while. No tanning for me, I'll finish him sometime this winter with some coyotes I hope.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> Amazing how small of a space a raccoon can wedge itself into. I've had opossums in cages that small, but never a raccoon.


same here, possum, skunks, feral cats, rabbits and squirrels but never a raccoon in those small cages. I had some 12X12X24 cages for raccoon


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks Ruger


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cage builders - see the one dwtrees made - 1 per trailer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me know if you come up with a lightweight four or five cage cluster, preferably out of aluminum ????... I have back issues that prevents me from trapping where the Bobcats roam. I am forced to trap close to the dirt roads. What kind of trigger do you use?


----------

